# 'The Following' MBTI



## mastermind23 (Jan 28, 2011)

Anybody here watch 'The Following'? Since I am hooked on it, I wanted to speculate on what the MBTI's of the main characters of the show might be. Here's what I think:

Ryan Hardy (Kevin Bacon) - ISTP (?)
Joe Carroll (James Purefoy) - Entx
Claire Matthews (Natalie Zea) - ISFP (?)
Debra Parker (Annie Parisse) - ESTJ
Mike Weston (Shawn Ashmore) - Ixfp
Emma Hill (Valorie Curry) - xnTp
Jacob Wells (Nico Tortorella) - ixfP
Paul Torres (Adan Canto) - Ixfp
Marshall Turner (John Lafayette) - xNTJ

What do you think?


----------



## ahopster (Jul 31, 2014)

Kevin Bacon = ENTP
Michael Weston = ISFP
Joe Carroll = INFJ
Max Hardy = ISFP
Debra Parker = ESTJ

I don't know any of the other characters well enough.


----------



## Jaywade85 (Nov 21, 2016)

Joe Carroll is definitely INFJ


----------



## sparklehorsette (Oct 13, 2016)

I saw this show last year, and haven't really rewatched this so this goes on memory... but

Ryan Hardy - ISTJ. I saw alot of Si in him, and him wanting efficency, plans, to the point, also seems Te. The way he internalizes emotions is Fi, and his inability to see multiple viewpoints and play along to Carroll's games is inferior Ne.

Joe Carroll - INFJ. He is hugely symbolic and metaphorical, and that guides his life. Fe / Ti makes him read others so well, he is charming. I feel I'm making this simple than it actually is- I'd have to write a more in depth profile. But INFJ fits him so well.


----------



## raiderette23 (Feb 28, 2018)

I literally signed up just so I could join this thread. I need somebody to tell me what Luke Gray would've been. Both of the twins actually, but mostly Luke.


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

raiderette23 said:


> I literally signed up just so I could join this thread. I need somebody to tell me what Luke Gray would've been. Both of the twins actually, but mostly Luke.


From what I remember Mark struck me as an ISFJ. He's a lot nicer and caring of the two twins. He's also a lot quieter and not in your face like Luke was. He also reacted to death more extremely than some of the other characters. When Luke dies he develops a dissociative personality disorder, and takes on Luke's persona as an "alter". This is a very Fe thing to do because Mark was quiet dependent upon Lily and Luke for his emotional needs. Also, if you know about Norman Bates (who is also an IxFJ) he suffered from the same disorder as Mark. 

Now Luke. My impression about Luke is that he's an ISFP. He's blunt, independent, and callous. His Se is very apparent in that he doesn't shy from attention or confrontation, unlike his brother. 

His Fi is there in that he displays strong disagreeableness and enjoys being that way, which is a sign of unhealthy Fi. But, he's very comfortable in his identity. He knows himself. From what I remember, he was very vain and he wasn't really afraid of Joe. 

Now his Te, Luke gets stuff done nuff said. He also does make his own judgment calls if he isn't satisfied with how their plans are moving ahead. For his Ni, I would say it's very clear with his necrophilia. After he kills, he has conversations with his victims and detaches himself from the outside world (very Ni thing to do). I could see INTJ for him though considering how far removed from reality he can be at times, but I would say he is able to shift back and forth to some extent. 

Edit: I just realized I ordered Luke's functions of an ESFP haha. Just ignore it though.


----------

